# Road Bike



## Mike! (5 May 2010)

I'm starting a look out for a Road Bike which is able to take full mudguards as it's going to be my new commute machine.

I'm round 5'10" with a 30" inside leg and quite a normal size (according to the bloke who fitted me for Golf clubs!!)

Can travel to collect (within reason).

For ideas i have been looking at Carrera Virtuoso / Vanquish, Giant SCR2 and the Dawes Giro stuff on ebay (and am watching a few to check prices!)

what you have?


----------



## RyanW (5 May 2010)

Don't we all.

Just a heads up, ebay prices will be inflated this time of year. As everyone is after a bike. The ones i have been watching have gone up maybe 20% in a few months. So take ebay prices with a pinch of salt.

Might wanna stick a price range in there


----------



## Mike! (5 May 2010)

thanks Ryan, didn't want to stick a price range in really as i always think it encourages people to price up to it!!

BUT - if it helps i want to keep under £300 and more likely £200-£250

will be viewing a Claud Butler in that price range tomorrow with a bit of luck


----------



## Sambu (5 May 2010)

I had full mudgaurds on my giant defy 3, and im just under 5'10" and it fits real nice!


----------



## Mike! (6 May 2010)

I'm putting a hold on this, after riding a few today i'm leaning towards something with flat bars. Time to re-think!!


----------



## Bruce (6 May 2010)

Mike! said:


> I'm putting a hold on this, after riding a few today i'm leaning towards something with flat bars. Time to re-think!!



I struggle to understand this, drops offer many hand positions on the bike, so how can a move to flat bars be advantageous??? just keep your hands up on the flat part of the drops or on the hoods until you get more used to it then explore the other positions at your leisure


----------



## Mike! (6 May 2010)

Bruce said:


> I struggle to understand this, drops offer many hand positions on the bike, so how can a move to flat bars be advantageous??? just keep your hands up on the flat part of the drops or on the hoods until you get more used to it then explore the other positions at your leisure



It's more to do with comfort and durability for what i'll be using it for (commutes), have decided that a bar with drops is not the most practical for me.

Flats with bar ends (like i have on my MTB) is comfortable and what i am used to....


----------

